# Breeders in New Hampshire?



## ael28 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello,
I live in New Hampshire and we are seriously considering bringing a golden retriever into our family. I am starting to do some research on breeders, and I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations in northern New England (NH, Massachusetts, Maine, and maybe even Vermont)?

Thanks!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

hello and welcome

Im bumping this up so others who may be able to help you see this.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about this breeder, but their website looks interesting.

http://www.starquestgoldens.com/


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ael28 said:


> Hello,
> I live in New Hampshire and we are seriously considering bringing a golden retriever into our family. I am starting to do some research on breeders, and I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations in northern New England (NH, Massachusetts, Maine, and maybe even Vermont)?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have a preference conformation lines or hunting lines?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont rule out Canada!
There are some nice dogs from responsible breeders North of the border!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldiva goldens in Maine have the most gorgeous goldens. Some great breeders on the forum in Ontario.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cookie Kelly and Kim Lorraine have some very nice dogs...
http://www.kelore.com


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would ask the puppy referral people listed on the GRCA's Web site. Then I would ask the people here if they had good experiences with them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe Alison and Ray Desmarais would be a great choice, if they have puppies. They are in New Hampshire and their website is
http://www.mirasol.org/

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

skeller said:


> I don't know anything about this breeder, but their website looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.starquestgoldens.com/


By coincidence, I met a Starquest golden at the beach this morning- lovely girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Goldiva goldens in Maine have the most gorgeous goldens. Some great breeders on the forum in Ontario.


Well, I loooooooooooooooooove my Goldiva puppy so much I am biased.


A Mirasol puppy would be amazing as well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course, Jill, it was Tally I was thinking of!
How i'd love to have a pup from there.
Alas, too far away for me. : (


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

I would recommend Nautilus Goldens in Plymouth MA.

www.nautilusgoldens.com


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

I would recommend you talk to Jennifer Rowe of Granite Gold Goldens. Her website can be found at: http://dogwebs.net/GraniteGold/. Jennifer is great. We co-own a girl with her that we have just bred to our Rocket. Lucky for you, New England has so many wonderful choices!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in NH too! 

http://www.sunkissedgoldens.com


----------



## Huckala (Aug 12, 2008)

skeller said:


> I don't know anything about this breeder, but their website looks interesting.
> 
> http://www.starquestgoldens.com/


6 litters at once? Red flag for me. :no:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

engine934 said:


> I would recommend Nautilus Goldens in Plymouth MA.
> 
> www.nautilusgoldens.com


It can be HARD to get a Nautilus puppy- so have to be patient.


----------



## Ripley Goldens (Jan 9, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I'm in NH too!
> 
> http://www.sunkissedgoldens.com


OMG, Kara I don't know how I missed this but yes, Kara Ferri is in New Hampshire and comes highly recommended. Not only do we co-own one of our babes with her but we are also thrilled to be welcoming one of her puppies into our house later this year!


----------



## PsychDog (Nov 23, 2008)

*Starquest Goldens*

I got my 2nd golden puppy from Marcia at Starquest and he was amazing. She has a great place and it is incredibly clean and neat and wonderful for them. She is highly committed to her dogs and co-owns some of them. You have to see her place to appreciate how great it is. I just adopted our second puppy from her. We live in Manchester and the best part about living so close was that we got to see the puppy almost every week (limited only by our schedules). Marcia was also very careful about when we could touch the puppies and when we could not. She was thoughtful about how she did everything, including letting us bring a toy home with us three weeks prior so that our cats could get familiar with the puppy scents. Her materials were well done and she also did a lot to provide ongoing support after the pickup. I only have positives for this breeder.


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

Huckala,
This is Starquest Goldens and thank you for your nice note about me. However, I would like to know where you got that I had 6 litters at once. That is so far from the truth. I have had 2 at a time. 6 please !!! Mabye you were looking at my previous litters ??? I am one of these breeders that actually care and do everything possible to make a healthy puppy. Please I don't know where you are from but please come visit my place and get to know me. And to straighten you out NEVER EVER EVER had 6 litters at once.


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

duplicate post


----------

